# Useless home gym equipment



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, 'fess up! What home gym equipment craze have you fallen for? I've got a bullworker hidden away somewhere, one of those 'ab-cruncher' sit-up things, some weights and an exercise bike. Actually, the EB was a good purchase as I used it for my rehabilitation after breaking my leg - hardly ever touch it these days though.

An 'ab-cruncher'






After putting on a bit of weight recently I've become very aware that I don't do much in the way of upper body workouts, reaching the point on my recent runs where I felt I might benefit from a good sports bra! When I used to go to the gym proper I would use the machines there to get a bit of a workout, but I gave up going there. So, I have invested in my latest craze - an 'Iron Gym'! It's a pull-up bar that you can fit to a door frame. Will update you on its uselessness factor when it arrives!

Iron gym:


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ive got an Excersise Ball , an Excersise Bike , a Mini Trampoline ,an Ab Roller ...... none of them get used  I do use my out door Trampoline though, and do Aerobics everyday so Im not totally lazy *


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive got an Excersise Ball , an Excersise Bike , a Mini Trampoline ,an Ab Roller ...... none of them get used  I do use my out door Trampoline though, and do Aerobics everyday so Im not totally lazy *



Ooh! I forgot about the exercise ball - I've got one of those! I've also got a 'balance board' now I remember - also used to help propriaception when recovering from broken leg! Gawd! I'm such a sucker for these things!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 2, 2009)

Used to have some weights, but they ended up as door stops! Now there now where to be seen. I am tempted to stock up on some stuff when we move though, as I'm fed up with joining a gym and going a bit for a couple of months then paying for not using it for years before cancelling it! If you ain't using it put it on ebay there's a bit of trade in that department, or give it away using freecycle??


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

We have one of those ab exercisers like the one in the picture, a glider thing, a stepper, think it's called a bio rocker, a bullworker some place, hubby has an exercise bike and son has a set of weights and a cricket set.

We also have skipping ropes and a vriety of balls for playing catch. 

I have a shelf full of books and DVDs about tai chi, karate and kung fu

I am currently looking at trampolines but can't find one that suits my ample proportions.


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a exercise ball in the garage and a exercise bike, hardly used i must admit but the ball gets dusted off more so then the bike


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

if we all lived nearer we could put all our unused gym and exercise stuff together and may be even, dare I suggest it, use it?


----------



## katie (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive got an excercise bike and I hate it! They are no where near as good as the ones at the gym and are really annoying lol.

Ive got a gym ball, but they are actually useful and work, it's just being bothered to use them


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive got an excercise bike and I hate it! They are no where near as good as the ones at the gym and are really annoying lol.
> 
> Ive got a gym ball, but they are actually useful and work, it's just being bothered to use them



Because it was so important for me, I bought a gym-quality exercise bike and it really did the business. I use it occasionally when I want some low-impact aerobic exercise, but I do get very bored using it! Years ago I bought a very cheap EB that was worse than useless as I was actually very fit at the time and it never tired me out. The one I have now has magnetic resistance and I can still only manage program 1 out of 30 programs!

I think the gym balls are very good - you can really tell very quickly that they are working! Again, it's motivation for me - I expect I'll be the same with the iron gym!


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a cross trainer off someone via freecycle recently. Problem is it's so big I can't put it somewhere I can use it, so it's been relegated to the garage where it will probably never be used 
I've also got some weights buried somewhere in the garage.
One day I hope to have a clearout so I can set these things up (along with my tools) and have a useful space, but me and the wife are both hoarders, so even if it does get done it probably wont last long.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

We are thinking of putting our large stuff ot in the garden and covering it with tarpauline. Personally I'm hoping some exercise freak wiill be stupid enough to nick it...


----------



## HelenP (Sep 4, 2009)

I was gonna say I don't have ANY exercise equipment, I've never been gym/exercise orientated (which you'd NEVER guess from looking at me  ) but then I remembered the hand-held weights and pack of resistance band thingys that I bought last year.  Now, if I could ONLY remember where I stashed them...........................

Northerner - I've seen those stick-it-on-the-door-frame Iron Gym doo-dahs advertised on TV, remarked to my son that they look brilliant (cos of their 'compactness' rather than my desire to use one!).  Be interested to know if they live up to their claims, and more to the point, if your doorframe lives up to the strain of you hanging off it !!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2009)

HelenP said:


> ...Northerner - I've seen those stick-it-on-the-door-frame Iron Gym doo-dahs advertised on TV, remarked to my son that they look brilliant (cos of their 'compactness' rather than my desire to use one!).  Be interested to know if they live up to their claims, and more to the point, if your doorframe lives up to the strain of you hanging off it !!
> 
> xx



Yes, I caught an advert/demonstration on the TV a while back. It's arrived! Pretty good considering I ordered it off amazon with super saver free delivery - didn't expect it until next week! Fairly easy to put together, just four bolts. I just tried it and it felt safe and easily able to hold my weight and the design of it is very clever as it pushes against the door frame rather than having the weight pulling down on the top of the door frame.

I managed two - it's VERY hard! Mind you, I am very wimpy and probably haven't done pull-ups since I was at school!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 4, 2009)

I managed two - it's VERY hard! Mind you, I am very wimpy and probably haven't done pull-ups since I was at school![/QUOTE]


The important thing is Kate says you're a real man and adores you. She appreciates all the efforts you're making to look good and be fit just for her...


----------



## Einstein (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got a dog, was doing great until he decided to go to Borstal for dogs for four or as it is now FIVE months!

Two hours walking through forests everyday really gets you fitter.

Since he's not around I decided to dig up the entire garden, put 4" of topsoil down over the entire garden then turf it - that didn't do any harm either - once I could stand up straight 2-3 days post turf laying!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 7, 2009)

I dug out my Mr. Motivator DVD today (which I bought from eBay for the extortionate price of 99p !!) and had a 20 minute 'dance' !!  As I'm a v. large mature lady, it couldn't have been a pretty sight, but in the privacy of my own living room who cares!!  Unaccustomed as I am to ANY form of exercise, I was slightly rosy-cheeked afterwards, lol, but hopefully today was the first day of many!!  (if only I could work out how to put it on slow speed !!  )

xx


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive got a wii games console and my personal fitness instructor game brill


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an hefty treadmill which I use every day, it takes up most of the lounge, I think I burn more calories putting it up and down than I do in half hour walking on it . But I must admit, I much prefer going to the gym for the variety of machines , my favourite is the bike.

John


----------



## Bicardigirl (Sep 12, 2009)

We've got a rowing machine that was bought just after diagnosis to try and help keep those annoying blood sugars under control. Got to admit its not been used by me for a considerable number of years lol and hubby only whinges when he has to move it  

Really should think about getting it out again now babys arrived but no doubt thats as much as will happen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I've had the 'Iron Gym' a bit now...and I'm not really getting any better! I can just about manage three - I think I need to lose weight! Also, there are three ways to grip it and pull yourself up - I can't even manage ONE on the 'wide' grip! It's good though, I just leave it on the door frame and then give it a go every now and then as I walk through the door!


----------

